# Deputy Sheriff Darren Goforth



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Sheriff*
*Darren Goforth*
Harris County Sheriff's Office, Texas

End of Watch: Friday, August 28, 2015

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 47

*Tour:* 10 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire

*Weapon:* Handgun

*Offender:* Apprehended

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Deputy Sheriff Darren Goforth was shot and killed from ambush while pumping gas into his patrol car at a commercial gas station at the intersection of West Road and Telge Road, in Cypress.

Deputy Goforth was on patrol and had completed an assignment at the scene of a vehicle collision. He when to a local gas station to fuel his patrol car. As Deputy Goforth stood next to his patrol car filling it with fuel, a male subject walked up behind him, and fired multiple shots. After Deputy Goforth fell to the ground, the subject shot him several more times before fleeing the scene in a pickup truck.

The suspect was apprehended several hours later after a massive manhunt involving multiple law enforcement agencies from around the Harris County and Houston area.

Deputy Goforth had served with the Harris County Sheriff's Office for 10 years. He is survived by his wife and two children.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Sheriff Ron Hickman
Harris County Sheriff's Office
1200 Baker Street
Attn: Family Assistance Unit
Houston, TX 77002

Phone: (713) 755-8461

Read more: Deputy Sheriff Darren Goforth


----------



## wrangler (Jan 8, 2014)

Yet another LE officer killed and not a peep from Obama. I cant waite until this bum is out of office. I am so disappointed with my fellow Americans for putting this bum in office for 2 terms.


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

Rip sir. I'm sick over this. Know with out fail your life mattered. and I pray that for you and your family that the ball less coward who took your life die a slow very painful death. Rip. Sir. We have it from here.


----------

